# iCloud Site: Sélectionner Toutes Photos.



## SanBr (30 Mars 2017)

J'en ai 2 comptes iCloud (pour mon Mac et pour mon iPhone) mais les deux ont peu d'espace, alors j'ai accédè à icloud par mon Mac pour en télécharger presque toutes dans mon mac et ensuite les copier pour mes HD externes. 
C'est parce que mon Mac et iPhone ne se comuniquent pas par Air Drop. Dans le boutique d'Apple où je les ai acheté, les tecniques n'ont pas réussi à réoudre ça. 

Dans le passé, avec un portable Xperia trop simple, je *réussissais *cette comunication et cela a été avant de la première formatage: juillet 2016.

1) que-est-ce qe je peux faire pour essayer de résoudre ça, moi-même?

2) sur le site d'iCloud, rien d'option pour sélectioner toures les photos. J'y suis fatiguée de sélectioner chacune pour les télécharger, sans ni moins option de "compactage" (c'est comme ça que vous utilisez?), alors chacune à sa fois.....c'est de la follie, parce que il s'agit de trop photos à télécharger pour les effacer et obtenir plus d'espace dans chacune de ces 2 comptes.

Le support va m'appeler pour essayer à m'aider avec ça mais si vous en avez quelque suggestion, cela sera aussi bienvenu. Aucune combination de clé du clavier pour cette opération!

J'utilise Google Drive et Google Photos, mais iPhone ne se comunique pas avec eux. J'ai essayé à faire cette transférence de mon iPhone 7 Plus.....

Merci beaucoup de l'attention!!!

Sandra


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mars 2017)

Les photos de votre iPhone n'arrivent pas sur le Mac dans l'application " Photo " quand vous êtes en Wifi ?


----------



## SanBr (30 Mars 2017)

Arrivent par iCloud, l'une des 2 comptes, si j'ai bien compris ta question.

Avec une de ces comptes, je ne fais pas la syncro parce qu'il y a pour l'instant peu d'espace, le systema m'a prévenu. C'est "off" pour ça. Je vais nettoyer les photos, en faisant cela que j'ai dit, avec les 2 comptes.

Sandra


----------



## Nic_VdD (6 Avril 2017)

Au pire, vous pouvez toujours connecter votre iPhone avec un câble au Mac. 
il demandera si vous voulez enregistrer les photos de l'iPhone dans l'application Photos.


----------



## Nic_VdD (11 Avril 2017)

résolu?


----------



## SanBr (11 Avril 2017)

Grosses problèmes m'ont fait laisser quelques réponses en rétard.

Je vais finir cela lorsque j'aurai condition.
Merci beaucoup d'avoir posé cette question, en me rappelant......même que je sarais vennue ici pour finir cela. Tu a été gentil!!!!

Je devrais avoir appelé à nouveau support Apple, parce qu'ils l'ont fait, mais il n'y avait que plusieurs appels qui finnaient tout de suite un petit peu après le début (ils m'ont dit que c'était problème interne) mais je ne l'ai plus fait, parce que je n'ai pas eu de tête pour ça. Choisir toutes les photos d'une seule fois sur iCloud qui me manque trop....

Sandra


----------



## guytoon48 (11 Avril 2017)

Bonsoir,
Pour créer le bazar, 2 comptes c'est l'idéal[emoji57]


----------



## SanBr (15 Avril 2017)

Pardon.
De quoi s'agit-il "bazar"? (peut-être que je ne lài pas compris parce que je ne suis pas française et cela soit comun en France)

Merci

Sandra


----------



## Jura39 (15 Avril 2017)

Bonjour ,

c'est un peu comme le "désordre"


----------



## SanBr (15 Avril 2017)

Merci, Jura.

J'attends encore l'aide pour résoudre ca, parce que c'est une follie, ne pas pouvoir tout sélectioner sur iCoud (site).

Sandra


----------



## dragao13 (16 Avril 2017)

Brazuka
A ta place, je mettrais 4 comptes iCloud sur ton iPhone et là, ce sera bien le bordel bazar !!!rssss


----------



## SanBr (17 Avril 2017)

Pas bonne idée, parce que tandis que j'utiliserai iPhone, Mac etc, je devrais toujours créer d'autres comptes avec mes autres e-mails, puisque chaque compte en a 5GB et, comme je t'ai dit offline, je ne paye que Google Drive (juste un étage en haut après la version gratuite (j'ai oublié sa capacité) et je ne payerai plus rien pour l'instant. Trop de forfaits à payer...trop!

Sandra


----------



## dragao13 (18 Avril 2017)

Tu comprends rien Brazuka !!! 
Je me moquais de toi, là !!!


----------



## SanBr (18 Mai 2017)

Je fais des examens, trop débordée et c'est pour ça que je ne suis pas encore arrivée à les contacter pour résoudre cette bêtise qui devait être déjà à (ou dans) main (si j'utilise l'expression correcte).

Il faut parfois trop de patience avec le support Apple, même s'ils sont attentifs et gentils.

Au revoir et pardonez-moi pour n'avoir informé cela auparavant.

Sandra (dans la millieu de la fin du monde, ici)


----------



## jajajajaja (22 Août 2017)

Pour en sélectionner plusieurs il faut utiliser la touche commande/pomme


----------



## SanBr (1 Septembre 2017)

jajajajaja a dit:


> Pour en sélectionner plusieurs il faut utiliser la touche commande/pomme



Premièrment, pardon pour mon retard: j'attendais la réparation du cable chargeur (je ne sais pas si c'est l'expression correcte) pour essayer ce que tu dis et pour l'instant, pas encore résolu, parce que son prix chez Apple est trop cher, alors j'ai décidé de pour l'instant laisser tomber tandis que je paie d'autres choses les plus importants. D'ailleurs (ou par ailleurs, je ne sais jamais le coprrect, confuse), j'avais déjà contacté support Apple que m'a dit que cela n'existe pas (toutes d'une seule fois).

Merci beaucoup de ta réponse!!!

Sandra


----------



## yogu (30 Juillet 2018)

SanBr a dit:


> J'en ai 2 comptes iCloud (pour mon Mac et pour mon iPhone) mais les deux ont peu d'espace, alors j'ai accédè à icloud par mon Mac pour en télécharger presque toutes dans mon mac et ensuite les copier pour mes HD externes.
> C'est parce que mon Mac et iPhone ne se comuniquent pas par Air Drop. Dans le boutique d'Apple où je les ai acheté, les tecniques n'ont pas réussi à réoudre ça.
> 
> Dans le passé, avec un portable Xperia trop simple, je *réussissais *cette comunication et cela a été avant de la première formatage: juillet 2016.
> ...



c'est effectivement enrageant de ne pas pouvoir sélectionner tout un album pour télécharger.
voici ce que j'ai trouvé:
- lancer Photos avec la touche alt pour pouvoir définir une nouvelle librairie, p.ex "Photothèque icloud"
- définir cette nouvelle librairie comme librairie système (Préférences)
- activer iCloud pour Photos et télécharger les originaux sur ce Mac (Préférences)
=> et le téléchargement se met en marche et on pourra les exporter ou en faire ce quant veut dans Photos


----------



## SanBr (9 Septembre 2018)

Je suis disparue parce que j'essayais d'échanger mon MacBook. J'y suis arrivée. 

Sandra


----------

